# ENTP/ENTJ, questionnaires, tumblr, twitter and other resources to find out. Help!



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alright, so recently I retyped as an ENTP from an ESTP, how I came to this was the fact that I overlooked the theoretical questions and asked my friend who knows me better than anyone whether I was an intuitive or a sensor and in retrospect, yeah, I'm always looking at what could be. What makes me question it is the "statistic" which I feel to be wholly and completely false, that ENTP are the least paid and least educated of all the types when they're extroverted people who can talk to others and are energized by this, they're creative and see what could be which is synonymous I feel with creativity and originality, they're not feelers, so you could say that I'm saying that an ISFP should be the one who's least paid and educated. No offense. I for one, though, know I'm set up for greatness, I feel it, I'm going to be great no matter the costs.
I can't seem to tell between an ENTP or an ENTJ, however, I feel like I possess qualities of both.
I'm charming as heck, I'm really persuasive, manipulative my mom even always called me in my early youth, I like debating, I don't necessarily like arguing in situations where there's really no gain from arguing, but I'm sure most can relate to that.
I'm rather popular in school, fist bumps and smiles around every corner of the hallway, I'm never alone and it's really easy for me to make others smile since I'm always smiling when I'm with them and I do tend to joke around since most of my friends aren't really much for actual intellectual conversation, they just rather joke around so I guess I'll do just that, but if an actual good conversation came up, I could talk for hours on end, but I'd get pretty bored of just joking around and being playful I'd say after a while.
Something that's said about NP is apparently that they aren't fashion conscious while NJ apparently are and I'm very into fashion, although I'm only in High School so I don't have that much money, but I do buy my (what some others would call expensive) pieces here and there and will definitely get more once I'm rich and stuff.
I've been reading so much into MBTI, enneagram and socionics that I'm just a little tired of trying to type myself and could use some help. I'm a 7w8 sx/so on the enneagram.
One characteristic I hear of ENTJ is that they tend to be leaders and I love playing DOTA and I can't help but try leading my team to win and when they make really really really really stupid decisions I get really aggravated and tell them off, although I really don't want to, but it's so frustrating when they don't listen!!! If they listened it would work so smoothly and usually when someone else tries calling the shots and I see them as bad decisions I just tell them to stop and take over. :frustrating:
I do have high standards for what I do and who I'm friends with, even for who I want to date, I usually brush off girls who I find boring like they're nothing, I only even ever try talking to them when they're attractive enough.
There's one thing though, there was this one girl who I fell really hard for, a month we were sort of together and then she couldn't rationalize me in her life I guess and it didn't work out and I was stuck a year thinking about her and only her and it was pretty tough and several times I tried getting back to her, to talk to me because she would never tell me why it couldn't work out between us even though she went on to other dudes like I was meaningless, but I know I wasn't because she'd try getting close too every now and then. Thinkers are said to generally leave relationships easily, right? Well, I'd consider myself a thinker but I couldn't just turn back from her as if it and she were nothing.
I'm very confrontational, I'm really confident in myself, I would say I'm smart.
In school I've gotten rather high grades when I wanted to, I ended Junior year with a 96 GPA, but the 2 years before that I got near 70's because I was the complete opposite of confrontational, confident, but I always felt like I was superior to the people around me, smarter, not in the grades sense, just logically I feel, like they were missing something I knew I had, but I never knew what that was and I guess you could say I held some contempt towards them and you may characterize that as an introvert type of behavior but I was always the liveliest of those I did really consider my closest friends. Now I'm confident enough to not care what anyone else says about me, I used to really care before and ask others what they thought of what someone else would say about me, but now I'm rather indifferent although yeah, I might care a little bit. Senior year I took 3 AP classes and finished the first semester with a 93 GPA, but then I sank into this stage of anxiety which turned into a hard depression and I missed the rest of the year. If it matters, during a hurricane I started reflecting on my life with the lights out and was really thinking that I should really stop screwing around because I couldn't expect my parents to be there for me when they condemned everything I did, so that explains the change in grades and no, they didn't give me remedial classes Junior year.
I'm really interested in people, I tend to speak paragraphs learning about them and then they bore me and I forget about them or they just ignore me and I don't feel any further need to talk to them.
ENTP are said to have many ideas and not follow through while ENTJ are said to have ideas too but follow through and I really don't know which is me, one thought we can play with if we put all the MMORPG's I've played, I wasn't ever really usually the highest level although I'd always try and wanted to be because I looked up to them and stuff, but it was just such a bore grinding all those hours so I'd just run around PvP'ing or merchanting or whatever else. I've tried exercising here and there, but forget it for a while, but I do jump back into it in time. When it comes to the girl, I was fixated on her and only her, there wasn't anyone else I talked to, so I can't really relate to the aspect of ENTP jumping around from person to person, but now I do do it, perhaps because of how she just forgot about me like that, maybe I'm trying to be just as cold to hold up some front, I don't know.
My mother usually called me cold, in fact, most people probably think of me as cold, I'm such a jerk to the guy who I consider my best friend that I don't know how he hasn't cut me off yet. My mom would also call me a psychopath, monster and other not-so-nice things. I am really nice to those I really do care about though and my mom just hasn't ever been able to make herself that :/
I care about my best friend and my grandparents more than anything because they've been understanding, but my mom has always been irrational and overly critical.
When it comes to writing my English teacher says I should become a writer or journalist instead of becoming an English teacher, since that's what I want to be and she says that because I'll never see my type of writing in High School and I would agree with her based on where I live, but it's different everywhere
Here's a questionnaire: (sorry for all of this)

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I was depressed for around 5 months last year, I'm a male, 18, I'm a little sad, but for no reason really.

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
I like the picture of the sky more, I don't see how a picture of someone with bread and coffee deserves praise.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why? Funny, charismatic, witty, a little mean sometimes, don't try being mean to him if you don't want to get trampled over, but he's also really sweet, but he can also come across as really flirty. He's pretty popular.

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why? Successful and happy spreading positivity and niceness because why would any other type of life be pursued? A mean negative person who brings everyone else down because they don't feel good about themselves, why? Because why would anyone ever want to be that type of person.

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is? I'm 150% positive that people see me as how I describe myself.

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
1. Charm	(15 votes)
2. Elegance	(15 votes)
3. Being the best	(12 votes)
4. Wisdom	(12 votes)
5. Adventure	(11 votes)
6. Ingenuity	(10 votes)
7. Imagination	(10 votes)
8. Wittiness	(10 votes)
9. Silliness	(9 votes)
10. Making a difference	(8 votes)
11. Fame	(8 votes)
12. Knowledge	(7 votes)
13. Happiness	(6 votes)
14. Benevolence	(5 votes)
15. Nerve	(5 votes)
16. Persuasiveness	(5 votes)
17. Humor	(4 votes)
18. Leadership	(1 votes)

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
If I'm cool with whatever situation this is and feel it'll be cool for me I let it stay, if it isn't I walk away.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome. I get really aggravated and feel like punching something and I get visibly angry and push away others because I don't need help I feel and they're just going to be giving advice that goes over my head, this is only when I'm really stressed and these are really really rare situations.

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome. I'm happy, smiling, laughing when with others and cracking jokes, I like people to be in company with, but not really deeply talking to for the most part and most can't even keep up I feel.

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction? If we go by enneagram, sx/so loves one-on-one and I do, I try to make the best of them, but it doesn't always pan out how I wish and group interaction is fun and cool when we're all cool with one another, I like them.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole? I value positivity and hate negativity, I'm not religious at all and would always get mad at my mom for dragging me to church and now I reason that most of them don't even know half of the religions out there and were brainwashed into being what they are as conformity as all most of them know. I see people as individuals and yes, each one special, most are really lacking and boring though, they're missing that zest. We're all background characters in one anothers stories, lives, but some of us may as well be protagonists in somebody elses life since theirs is so simple and lame.

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it? Its necessary, not to the extent some places bring it to, though. I challenge it when it messes with me, I accept consequences, but at times the established rules are so ignorant that I want to slap whoever made them and take their position to make the right ones.

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? I play DOTA a lot and most of the times chaos is all there is as they just play mindlessly like zombies and don't even pay attention to simple orders and following through and seem to ignore the fact that it's a team game, it isn't call of duty free for all, order is necessary in things like this, but I'd be a liar to say my room is neat and tidy. It's a little messy, but why keep it tidy when nobody but me is ever in this room? If a girl was to come, I'd clean it in a minute though, no, not really for a friend.

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
I don't really have fears, if I deeply consider it, it's to be ignored and fade away as if I meant absolutely nothing by the people who mean the most to me and in general.

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by? Happiness, riches, fame. I could do a lot with those 3, I'm already pretty charismatic and I'm really funny and I'm really creative and imagine the things I could spread around the world if I did get famous. Not really sure where it stems from, but I would say it's a need to be great & stuff and I don't want to be a lamer.

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why? I like being with people, laughing, talking, joking, being alone is really draining. I feel like I get more from talking to people, for some reason, it makes me happier. Alone I do read a lot of random things, like MBTI, enneagram, yadda yadda, etc. etc. but it gets tiring.

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well. Enneagram 7w8 sx/so, I want to know my type because surveys say ENTP makes the least and goes the least furthest in school, I know for a fact I'm going to be making more money than these drones in my high school, so I refuse to believe it. Not that I'm an ENTP, if I am an ENTP, that survey is screwed up. I've taken the Big 5/SLOAN, I scored SCUEI and SCOEI, these are ENTP and ENTJ when translated to MBTI and the determining factor is always near 50%.

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you? 
This year I got suspended like 8 total days out of school for standing up for myself against this clique of ugly girls, this horse faced girl and this 4'10" kid who thinks he's a big shot. I knew what I was getting into, but I felt the need to show them who's boss. I wrote 4 separate poems/raps which included I suppose aggressive imagery and they sent me to a hospital to get evaluated for this, but they understood where I was coming from and let me go. The horse face got on my nerves when she told me good luck finding someone to put up with me when I didn't agree with her on a subject, but I didn't do anything about that, we stopped talking, fine. Then I notice her looking at me in classrooms as if trying to grab my attention with her pool ball eyes self, god, it irritated me, so I took a picture of me sticking the middle finger behind her, her face wasn't in it, she saw it since I posted it, but she didn't even follow me on twitter and they suspended me 5 days for this which I felt was unjust considering it didn't have her face or name in it and couldn't even be proved to be me, but whatever (stupid? yeah, whatever, bye with your opinion). It really annoyed me so when I came back from that I saw her leaving school and caught up to her and shouted horse face, I'm not one to be mean, but you have no idea how much I dislike this girl now considering the fact that she plays herself up to be a saint, the hypocrite, they then gave me 3 extra days because of this, but it was practically a vacation, so whatever. One of her cronies came up to me while leaving the school all aggressive and stuff trying to instigate a fight, he came across as "philosophical" after trying to start the fight, I played him down with words, but the way he approached me was not a way to approach someone when you're trying to figure something out. I didn't run away or anything, he was the type to put his face 2 inches to someone elses to try and intimidate, but I wasn't really intimidated and his pupils were really tiny, so maybe he was the one who was scared, I don't know. The 4'10" kid got on my nerves when he proclaimed to be the biggest TWD fan out there, I then asked him if he played the games or read the comics then he responded with that he doesn't talk to people he doesn't know when he follows 300 random girls he doesn't know, I then called him a hypocrite and things you can tie to being a hypocrite, this upset him. I confronted him in school and he pretended to want to fight after people were pulling him away when I was telling, maybe even yelling at him to punch me, he didn't. He only got "aggressive" when people were holding him back, it was a really pathetic spectacle and then online he proceeds to say he beat me up and pushed me 6 foot when he pushed me maybe 2, it's really sad. Anyways, my boundaries are few, but I'm not a maniac! I'm actually really sweet and nice to the people I do care for, almost smothering even in niceness. Also, a few days ago, this girl in one of my classes came in late and a guy who I'm cool with (not a friend per se) was in "her" seat, not even her seat, she decided to start sitting there after noticing me and touching me for no reason. She's slightly attractive, not really my type though, anyways, she grabs his bookbag and throws it away and I comment hard enough to be heard by the class that that wasn't necessary and she responds with "Okay? Is it your business?" something along those lines, but then I ask her how she'd like if I grabbed her bookbag and I threw it and was about to, she then stopped me and then I called her a hypocrite and a child, she then pretended to want to slap me, I invited her to since it would only prove how ignorant she is, she then left the class since she didn't have the pair to and has to keep up fronts like many people, like 4'10" macho man over there.
read my twitter and stuff if you need more to determine:
https://twitter.com/EVAUNIT_02
cool cruel ghoul there's a playlist on my tumblr, listen to it if that gives any help, I don't think it would, but I don't know
Oh and this scholarship essay (vote for me :wink: )
Grow | WyzAnt Scholarships | WyzAnt Tutoring
If you get a certain vibe of the type I am by how I write, take into account that I'm not in the best mood right now and I'm a tad tired.
Okay, thanks! Sorry if this is really long.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

So I'll look through your post and see what evidence I can find of cognitive functions.



> Something that's said about NP is apparently that they aren't fashion conscious while NJ apparently are and I'm very into fashion, although I'm only in High School so I don't have that much money, but I do buy my (what some others would call expensive) pieces here and there and will definitely get more once I'm rich and stuff.


Wanting nice things like this is typically associated with Se.



> I can't help but try leading my team to win and when they make really really really really stupid decisions I get really aggravated and tell them off, although I really don't want to, but it's so frustrating when they don't listen!!! If they listened it would work so smoothly and usually when someone else tries calling the shots and I see them as bad decisions I just tell them to stop and take over.


This sounds like Te which wants competence, productivity, efficiency and has high standards for themselves and others.



> I'm really confident in myself


High self-confidence is more associated with Ni/Se types than Ne/Si types.



> My mother usually called me cold, in fact, most people probably think of me as cold, I'm such a jerk to the guy who I consider my best friend that I don't know how he hasn't cut me off yet.


Feeling types will typically describe thinking types as 'cold' so this indicates likely a high Ti or Te.



> Successful and happy spreading positivity and niceness because why would any other type of life be pursued? A mean negative person who brings everyone else down because they don't feel good about themselves, why? Because why would anyone ever want to be that type of person.


This type of answer is interesting. You don't really answer the question in a straight-forward way. Instead you analyze the question from multiple perspectives. Reminds me of my way of thinking. Probably a high Ne or Ni type.



> 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome. I get really aggravated and feel like punching something and I get visibly angry and push away others because I don't need help I feel and they're just going to be giving advice that goes over my head, this is only when I'm really stressed and these are really really rare situations.


This emotional reaction when under stress is very indicative of a dominant rational type, so dominant Ti/Te/Fi/Fe with the irrational functions (Ne/Ni/Si/Se) being auxiliary and tertiary. Considering the previous Te and the dominance of thinking over feeling in your overall post, the most likely thing at this point is dominant Te.



> I see people as individuals and yes, each one special


Fi is individualistic while Fe is collectivist. Indicates likely Fi but probably inferior Fi.



> most are really lacking and boring though


Two things here. Te with it's high standards on others. Se wanting to "have a good time" Se commonly criticizes people for being "boring"



> at times the established rules are so ignorant that I want to slap whoever made them and take their position to make the right ones.


Te likes control.



> I would say it's a need to be great & stuff and I don't want to be a lamer.


The desire for "greatness" sounds a lot like Te.



> least and goes the least furthest in school,


Drive to achieve....Te



> I know for a fact I'm going to be making more money than these drones in my high school, so I refuse to believe it


This superiority complex usually accompanies those with a weak feeling function combined with a high intuition function, so NTs.

From reading everything here it's really obvious that you are dominant Te just with all the aggressiveness and exertion of control. The second function has to be Ni here, which is why you feel like you see things that other people miss. That's Ni, although Ne types will commonly be like this as well. But Ne wouldn't make any sense with what you describe here, and if it was Ne, then it would have to be a tertiary function in the ESTJ, but there is absolutely no sign anywhere of auxiliary Si in the ESTJ. Far too unconventional for that.

So it's Te, then Ni, then Se, then Fi. The Te/Se functions as your extraverted functions are why you come across as so aggressive. Te is aggressive towards controlling its environment. Mastery of it so it doesn't master you. Se is physically aggressive and forceful, although the Se is tertiary so the Te is much, much larger. The weak/suppressed/inferior Fi is what makes your style so brutal and insensitive because it runs contrary to your dominant Te.

So all of that is clearly ENTJ. ENTP isn't like that description at all. ENTP is dominant Ne, auxiliary Ti, tertiary Fe, inferior Si. ENTPs are like the quirky, inquisitive, scatter-brained, friendly, but cold debaters (as a stereotype). ENTP is like the eccentric inventor, and that's not like the ENTJ at all.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the insight! I know I came across as blunt in the post, but how common is it for ENTJs to be the most playful and amiable person of the group? I see them usually characterized as rather cold, they're fun, but not the fun like ENTPs are played out to be and going by the functions I read that Fe takes into account how people act, expressions and movements and acts accordingly and I see this quality in myself so I'm rather confused. I'm honestly the most eccentric person I know, I am friendly and I would say quirky, but I reciprocate mean actions and act meaner to those who are mean to me and people who I feel close to, but like I said before, I'm really really nice to the people that are nice to me and do matter.

On the regular test I've been scoring near 0% between J/P and the same for the Big5/SLOAN, it's a 0% between SCOEI and SCUEI which is the difference between ENTP and ENTJ, SCxEI it calls it.
I've taken the regular test with opposite answers as Holly suggests in that one thread and got ISFP which is indeed the opposite of ENTJ, but another thing that makes me question it all is ISFp being ENTj's conflict in the socionics scale? Now, I know that ISFP doesn't automatically translate to ISFp, but it can still translate to it, no? Well, I met this one girl who on the MBTI scored as ISFP (this isn't accounting for mistyping as I seem to have mistyped hard as ISTP on my first few rounds while hardly really answering insightfully) and if I were an ENTp and she exactly an ISFp, she'd be my dual and the connection we made was really peaceful, pure and neat, but I've also read that conflicts tend to feel a little like duality in the beginning and people tend to confuse the two and then condemn duality relationships because they mistook their conflict for their dual. I've read the page which states that extroverts don't change their last functions in socionics but that introverts can, it doesn't necessarily mean that they do though. So what I'm trying to get at is if I'm really an ENTj, why do we click so well with one another? She'd have to be an ISFj on socionics, right? Or is it simply too early to tell? We'd been talking for around a month, but I stopped because she had/has a boyfriend, but it's obvious that he doesn't like her as much as she likes him, anyways, she'd talk to me everyday about herself and her problems and we opened up to one another real easily. I cut her off though because it seemed obvious that she wasn't sure of her feelings being gone for the dude and I can't with that and yeah, she went back to him, I miss her though. I've felt a tad empty ever since I stopped talking to her, but I've read the stages of duality and maybe this is just a placebo effect.
I took your quiz and got ENTJ. So it seems you're right, so is this truly my type? I've gone from ISTP -> ESTP -> ENTP -> ENTJ, seems like a really really big jump, it's practically the complete opposite! In fact, I'm unsure of typing anyone by that really common test if mistyping on it is that easy.
Thanks for the help 
sorry for the way i write it must be real annoying, trying to even edit it is annoying


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

ISTP and ENTJ are really all that far apart from each other. Both have a dominant thinking function and both use Ni & Se.

I'm not familiar with socionics at all so I wouldn't be qualified to comment on any of that. I've heard that is basically a system that parallels MBTI, so I just focus on one system and learn that one well.

But the behavior your describe and your thinking pattern is so consistently Te that it's got to be something with xxTJ. And yeah ENTJs will be kind of quirky and eccentric too. All 'N' types are. Really anything that isn't an SJ type will be that way to some extent and even some of them are too.

Any type can click well with any other type. Being a certain type doesn't change who you are. ENTJ is actually not a very common type at all, so you would expect that you would seem a lot different than most people around you. I've always felt different that others, just knowing at a gut level that I see things differently. The key thing really is to not be unbalanced. As an INTJ I've always discounted people's emotional sentiments and been like, "Oh great, not another sob story!" Learning about MBTI helps me to realize that for a lot of people those sob stories are really important. I mean roughly 60% of the population are feelers. Among women it's 75%, so it important to recognize those people's sensitivities to be able to relate to them and not offend them. They can't change who they are anymore than you or I could change our type. So yeah, you could click with anyone, but the best way to really succeed is to fully develop all of your functions, especially that tertiary Se and inferior Fi.

Anyone that relies primarily on just their first & second functions is going to be unbalanced and screwed up. Like I know an ISFJ that is so paranoid that she hardly ever leaves the house. Her dominant Si just controls her. Then, I know an ENTP who takes so many risks and wants to do everything due to his dominant Ne that his wife has left him because she couldn't take the lack of stability. For me as dominant Ni, it can affect me by making me so passive that I'm unmotivated to do much of anything, preferring just to think and devise theories. For a dominant Te type like the ENTJ it would be someone that is so aggressive and mean, focusing entirely on controlling the environment and people around them that they push everyone away. Just saying that because I know what the thinking process is like since I'm so similar and there's this tendency to see myself as superior to others, especially when I was younger. And yeah, most of the time I was better than they were. NTJs are better at getting things done efficiently and concisely than any other type, so that's where that comes from. So take advantage of that, but learning MBTI has helped me to realize that other people have strengths in different areas, so I'm working on trying to become a more well-rounded person.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

evaunit02 said:


> Happiness, riches, fame. I could do a lot with those 3, I'm already pretty charismatic and I'm really funny and I'm really creative and imagine the things I could spread around the world if I did get famous. Not really sure where it stems from, but I would say it's a need to be great & stuff and I don't want to be a lamer.
> 
> High School English teacher while writing stuff on the side, making music among other cool things I can do in my free time.


A rich and famous High School English teacher. 



> 18. Leadership (1 votes)
> 
> I'm a 7w8 sx/so on the enneagram.


Definitely not ENTJ.

You respond to the least important details of the type descriptions without concentrating on the bigger picture, which is typical for types with a Sensing preference. 

Don't forget that not all alpha males are Js and look at the ESFP and ESTP type descriptions.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ermenegildo said:


> A rich and famous High School English teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can be famous without being an English teacher, I don't even know if I want to be one anymore when she mentioned that I'm going to be be going through commas in the beginning of a sentence.
Can you be more specific as to why you think I'm a sensor and not an intuitive? What really makes you say this? I'm a little hurt, honestly. Especially since you hardly gave much to work with.
Where do I seem to miss the "big picture"? I'm not grounded in fact, I tend to be in the clouds wondering and coming up with odd ideas here and there which are questioned by my friends and family alike.
If we look at the surface of N and S by Myers Briggs and not Ne-Si/Si-Ne 

Sensing is:

I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened.
I solve problems by working through facts until I understand the problem.
I am pragmatic and look to the "bottom line."
I start with facts and then form a big picture.
I trust experience first and trust words and symbols less.
Sometimes I pay so much attention to facts, either present or past, that I miss new possibilities.

Intuition is 


I remember events by what I read "between the lines" about their meaning.
I solve problems by leaping between different ideas and possibilities.
I am interested in doing things that are new and different.
I like to see the big picture, then to find out the facts.
I trust impressions, symbols, and metaphors more than what I actually experienced
Sometimes I think so much about new possibilities that I never look at how to make them a reality.

I don't really remember events that well, I don't look to the "bottom line" moreso than I tend to jump from perspective to perspective. I never look at the past in making decisions, but that's not to say that I'm not constantly thinking about the future.
Neither am I grounded simply in the present and simply thrill seeking.

If we look at Ne-Si and Si-Ne

NPs are Ne dominant/auxiliary while NJs are Ni dominant/auxiliary

"Ne involves a propensity to survey and gather ideas (N) from without (E). As an extraverted function, it can be seen as sacrificing some level of depth in favor of breadth and extensivity. It serves to expand the number of imagined options, connections, and possibilities. Because of its divergent, open-ended nature, NPs are generally perceived as open-minded, since they cannot help but entertain other people’s perspectives. NPs also enjoy entertaining hypotheticals, bouncing from one theory or idea to another."

"NJs use Ni as either their dominant (INJs) or auxiliary function (ENJs). They generally exhibit good conscious control over its workings. For SPs, whose Ni is either tertiary (ISPs) or inferior (ESPs), it tends to function more unconsciously. Because it falls into the lower half of their functional stack, SPs tend to have mixed sentiments toward Ni."

"Ni is more convergent than Ne, gradually moving toward a single comprehensive vision or solution. Ni is expressed outwardly either through Fe or Te. Unlike Ne, which is outwardly scattered and disjointed, the outward expression of Ni, since is far more linear and streamlined. NJs prefer to penetrate deeply into a single issue rather than superficially bouncing from one topic to the next. NJs are not immune to long stories or monologues, as their Ni, when given the chance, will continue to penetrate a topic until it has been well-fleshed out."

The lack of N in essence is why SPs are called less theoretical, right? It's why they're often poked fun at because they don't entertain the ideas of theory as much as a dominant intuitive would, right? I like talking about theory, eh, I'm not too sure of being a dominant sensor. Take into account extroverted and introverted functions.

"Se involves the perception of information through the five senses (i.e., sight, smell, touch, sound, and taste). It is sensual, instinctual, and appetitive. Se types love novel sensations, physical thrills, and material comforts. They are “sensation-seekers,” relishing novel experiences and the thrill of action. Consequently, SPs tend to be fairly liberal in their approach to the material world. They are your quintessential “consumers,” doing what it takes to acquire sensory or material novelty. Since both use Se, SPs and NJs often have higher standards and more refined tastes with regard to their material surroundings, their physical appearance, and their palate. Many enjoy cooking, wine tasting, and sampling new cuisines and restaurants."

I can relate to this.

"Si, by contrast, is a far more conservative function. Not only does it work to preserve and protect past precedent, but is also conservative with respect to the material world. Unlike Se types, who are constantly seeking novelty, Si types tend to be more routine, thrifty, and minimalistic with regard to their physical habits and the material world (especially if not raised in affluence). SJs and NPs are also less likely to lather on make-up or concern themselves with the latest fashion trends, opting for a less embellished, more “natural” appearance."

I use facial cleanser, toner, moisturizer and exfoliate. Does that count as make-up? I wear bracelets and a gold plated ring on my pinky and like looking "different". I like getting a 1 shave around my head and leaving the top unruly. I'm hardly thrifty or minimalistic. I'm pretty into fashion trends.

When it comes to P vs J, I would seem to relate to most of what P is, I suppose, but at the same time, I don't. I used to classify Js as being "rule followers", but that isn't the case when looking at a personality type like the ENTJ who tends to go against the current, is innovative and has strong convictions which is why they do well as entrepreneurs (or as the data that may be skewed suggests).

J is:

I like to have things decided.
I appear to be task oriented.
I like to make lists of things to do.
I like to get my work done before playing.
I plan work to avoid rushing just before a deadline.
Sometimes I focus so much on the goal that I miss new information.

P is:


I like to stay open to respond to whatever happens.
I appear to be loose and casual. I like to keep plans to a minimum.
I like to approach work as play or mix work and play.
I work in bursts of energy.
I am stimulated by an approaching deadline.
Sometimes I stay open to new information so long I miss making decisions when they are needed.

Now, this is where I hit the middle point on most tests of "ambivert", for sensing and intuition a little bit as well, but it isn't near as close as J/P is.

1. I like having certain things decided, I like being open to respond to things, but I usually always am, I'm a high schooler, how busy can my schedule really be? (rhetorical, some kids have it really busy and I think that's a little unnecessary, but anyways moving on)

2. I do appear loose and casual, but not because I want to be, to some I might seem like I'm task oriented since I'm always in my schools library looking up certain things and applying to scholarships among other things, but I'm not the kid to feel the need to waste my time in random clubs and activities that hardly interest me to "impress" colleges, I feel it's a major waste of time.
I would if some of them were cooler or more interesting, but they're rather lame. 

3. I do like making lists sometimes, I used to make them a lot when I had the 3 AP classes, but now I don't really need them. How I portray work depends on the type of work, if it's making money work and it's just a general open environment I don't see any need to be uptight and serious, if it were in a competitive setting, well I'm competing, so it's already fun and it could be said that I would take that a bit more seriously.

4. I usually play before working, most of the time, I don't see the need to do the work now when I can finish it easily later after having fun. My work isn't ever late, but I don't tend to do it the earliest.

5. I don't know how to really answer this question. If there were to be a goal in learning all of this it would be being able to use it accurately, I'd say and that calls for the need to not miss over information. I am also generally really open minded, but my decisions are quick and I don't beat around the bush.





eb44345 said:


> ISTP and ENTJ are really all that far apart from each other. Both have a dominant thinking function and both use Ni & Se.
> 
> I'm not familiar with socionics at all so I wouldn't be qualified to comment on any of that. I've heard that is basically a system that parallels MBTI, so I just focus on one system and learn that one well.
> 
> ...


You two should debate. 

Also, I came across this video on YouTube that said quite the opposite, it said to ignore your shadow functions or whatever they're called and to mainly focus on your dominant functions as these are your strengths and what you'll be relying on to propel yourself. It would seem that there's more validity in this than trying to fix or "balance" what works more unconsciously.
Here it is:


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think shadow functions refer to subconscious functions. For ENTJ that's Ti,Fe,Si,Ne. So avoid that, and I would agree with that. All I was saying is that it's good for me as an INTJ to figure out my Fi stuff. Figure out what values are important to me and try to live by them. Thinking functions like Te and Ti are good at figuring out how to accomplish things, how to get stuff done, how things work, etc. Feeling functions are good at knowing right from wrong, valuing one action over another action, etc. So, all I was really saying is that you need both.

The most clear functions that people are going to see in you as an ENTJ are Te and Se, and that's because people only show their extraverted functions to the outside world. People won't see your Ni or Fi because it's internal, although the effects of an internal function can be seen. The only types that have both Te and Se are NTJ types and SFP types. Your preference for Te over Fi is so clear that there's no way you could be an SFP type. I know plenty of SFPs in real life and have helped lots of them figure out their types online, and the way you are isn't like them at all. You're the opposite of something like an ESFP.

When I was in high school I was best friends with an ISFP. We are still good friends. He's absolutely nothing like me, although since we are getting older now he's getting to be a little more like me and I'm a bit more like him now. That happens because NTJ and SFP share the same functions. I think the other poster is confusing taking action and being aggressive with being a sensor. Mixing up a dominant Te type with extraverted sensing. Both are aggressive but in different ways. Te can be described as "subjugation of one's environment" while Se is "experiencing one's environment" To further complicate things, the ENTJ uses both Te and Se, which can really blur the line between the two functions making it difficult to discern one from another.

The tertiary function (Se) actually plays a pretty significant role because it is not suppressed by the auxiliary function (Ni). The ENTJ draws on both Ni and Se readily to acquire information. To the outside observer the ENTJ may appear to use Se even more than Ni, but that's only because the outside observer doesn't see what's going on in their minds. You can tell that the Ni is auxiliary and not tertiary because if the Ni were tertiary with Se auxiliary, then the type would be ISFP with Fi dominant and that makes zero sense here. You might say "Okay, well then he's ESFP, not ISFP." but that's not consistent with this:



> 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome. I get really aggravated and feel like punching something and I get visibly angry and push away others because I don't need help I feel and they're just going to be giving advice that goes over my head, this is only when I'm really stressed and these are really really rare situations.


When someone is under a lot of stress they have what's called an inferior eruption. You can read about it here: Socionics - the16types.info - MBTI: Form of the Inferior Function

For a dominant feeler or dominant thinker, this is going to be a lot more emotional. It varies depending on exactly which type it is, but the key concept is that what will really manifest is the dominant & inferior functions. For the Te dominant ENTJ with inferior Fi, it'll look a lot like that response quoted above. For a type such as ESFP it'll be much different because then what shows up is their dominant Se and inferior Ni. They become a lot more quiet, withdrawn, thoughtful, indecisive, just gathering data. I've seen this before in my ESTP sister. The ENTJ will become emotional, aggressive, angry, critical, controlling, etc. characteristics of Fi and Te.

I really like this guy Michael Pierce's videos on youtube and he does a good job of explaining things. Lots of good stuff in his videos. Here's his one on the ENTJ type:





I used to make the same mistake though when typing people. Just because you see a function, in this case Se, doesn't mean that function is necessarily one of their top 2 functions. It could be, but it doesn't have to be. If he had a lot more Fi than Te, then yeah that would make sense. Additionally, sometimes it can be hard to tell the difference between Te and Se since both dominant Te types and dominant Se types tend to be aggressive personalities. I could see how you typed as ESTP before. Watch his video on the ESTP too. He compares it to the ENTJ. A lot of people confuse the two types.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, if my opinion counts, you sound a lot like the ENTPs I know. Lots of nervous energy and opinions in your writing--and more importantly, throwing things out you know deserve to be challenged. That's definitely a hallmark of ENTP. From your questionnaire, I interpret things a bit differently from above:

2 is a very Ti/Ne response. Not enough to say you don't like the picture, but throw it back in the questionnaire's face! As an INTP your answer makes me laugh, and I totally relate to it.
3 suggests Fe and Ne--charismatic and a little mean is exactly how most people describe ENTP.
4's universalization "why would anyone want to be that?" is Ti-Fe
5 is mere evidence for extraversion; 6--your values are those most NPs share, except maybe "being the best"
7 suggests perception-dominant--what feels right? is a common Ne-dominant attitude.
8 is the most Se response in your whole questionnaire.
9 is Fe
10--applying one system to another, unrelated system? Ne, Ne, and Ti
11 reflects inferior Si and strong Ti.
13 indicates both extraversion and intuition
14 is Fe
Finally, 18 is such an inferior Si thing to do--including your indignation.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alright, I'm still unsure since I'm still being typed as an ENTP/ENTJ, although with ebs help, I would say ENTJ, but I don't want to seem bias and I definitely don't want to be unsure, if I had to choose, I'd be a really loveable ENTJ to have that neat statistic of most money and furthest education; I still don't understand how ENTP is the least paid and least educated even when both are interested in knowledge and if ENTP were really all that smart, their statistic should be much higher once they got around into looking into investing and the like.
In respect to the first video eb44345 posted, I do relate to the fact of being frustrated when unable to change something, that really does play itself out in DOTA where it should be easily changeable, but the people refuse and my reactions can be yelling into my sheets sometimes lolz
In respect to subjugation, I did used to pick on my little brother not when he wasn't doing anything but when he'd try being bigger than who he really was, both physical and verbal, mostly verbal. My attempts to put him in line, I guess. I also do this a lot with my best friend who I readily tell when one of their decisions is stupid or something. For example, he has/had a thing or whatever for this one girl I'm not particularly fond of and don't consider to be that cool a person (she's one of those 20 clubs, fake a smile type of people) and I also think she's quite ugly, so I'd tease the dude on how he shouldn't hang out with her or associate with her and to think about the children that could come about from her ugliness and that he could definitely do better. I know it's a little jerkish, I guess, the whole "you don't see what I see in them" situation, right? Well, he hardly even knows her that well and from what he's told me, it's a pretty lame friendship/whatever it is. I'm also a tad bit controlling and even he says this, I've gotten him into video games, fashion, exercising, drinking green tea, things to keep the face clear, mbti, enneagram etc. etc. by being pushy, generally.
I also read the form of inferior functions and can easily relate to the feeling of being unappreciated when I should be anything but.
I haven't read much into the Si effects of form too intensively since I have school to go to, but even when I'm stressed I don't try to stop talking to people, I don't necessarily go to them for help or let their advice dictate my well-being, I do push them away quite a bit, especially in family life, but I try talking a little. It's a difficult thing to explain.

Are there certain concepts or points of view I can put in my own point of view and perspective into to get a definitive answer? Things I do and the like.
I don't want to just believe I'm an ENTP or an ENTJ, although with ebs insight, I'm leaning more towards ENTJ.

One thing that I feel should stand out is my need for closure especially in regards to that girl, the whole year I spent trying to get closure, I was fine not being anything with her ever again, but she'd always push me away and not tell me anything and I honestly don't understand. I'll probably confront her in person and take a look at her pupils if they dilate bigger or smaller and just ask her stuff in person since it's so easy for her to ignore me on the phone, but she's really enigmatic, she typed as INFJ on the regular test, but I'm not so sure now since I mistyped.

In response to above:
3. Both can be described as mean and charismatic, though, can't they?
6. Values there also seem ENTJish to me, I group up "Being the best" with "Leadership", so I didn't feel the need to vote for leadership that much since once you're the best other people will look to you as a leader regardless of if you're trying to take the position of leadership or not. I also like how "Being the best" looks in comparison to "Leadership.
11. Could 11 not be strong Te? I usually told my mom how stupid I thought church was and what a waste of time it was. I can also be pretty critical of people outwardly, calling them stupid, idiotic, hypocrite, lame etc. etc. In fact, my opinions are usually outright voiced, if you guys want you can go through my twitter if that will help any.
14. I don't understand how this isn't Fi? In fact, I don't know how to fight back against half of these points which is why I've responded to few, but I'd read into each if I had the time, but I've got to go to school and want to leave something to read.
18. How is this Si? I thought Si was beating yourself up within about your environment while Se is trying to control it outwardly?
Where an Si person wouldn't do as much as an Se person would in regards to their external world?

Something I noted that ENTJ tends to do is drive their opponents into the ground from the video eb posted and that's very much what I did and it wasn't physical, it was more mental, verbal than anything.
Also if I can characterize each, would ENTP be the one in video games to find funny things to do while the ENTJ would be the one to find efficient ways to save gold and finish a match quicker while winning?
I read ENTPs are common trolls and I can be a troll, but usually I'm serious more than anything.
I relate to wanting to win a lot, there are few things I hate more than losing when we, I could have easily won and being ignored since I'm not the typical person to be ignored as if I were.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah both the ENTJ and the ENTP can be described as cold, mean, but also having a friendliness to them. Both of them are extraverts, so they are primarily oriented outwards. Also, both are NT types. I know a couple of ENTPs in real life. Both the ENTJ and ENTP will joke around a lot.

The other day I was at a party and talking with an ENTP. He asked me, "Is your mom hot?" He was just trying to get a reaction out of me, trying to upset me for his own entertainment. The question didn't bother me like it would most people so he was probably disappointed. The ENTP is the type of person who likes to challenge "the system" just for the sake of challenging it. Pretty much the ultimate non-conformist. The ENTJ more has the attitude of challenging "the system" if the system isn't working or doesn't make sense. If it's working, then they are fine with it. The ENTJ is the one who wants power, control, leadership. They want to make the decisions and there is zero tolerance for incompetence.

Really the key difference is discerning between Ne/Ti for the ENTP and Te/Ni for the ENTJ. Both types like debating with people. The ENTJ likes to debate to WIN. They are really competitive and want to win. They want to crush the opposition, standing victoriously over them. The ENTP enjoys debating like as a sport, a mental exercise. Dominant Ne types have this mind that is racing 100 mph and they constantly wanting to doing something, anything, preferably something new that they haven't done before. People describe it as kind of a wanderlust for the dominant Ne types of ENTP/ENFP. Both types can be friendly and chatty, so I wouldn't interpret that kind of behavior as being Fe. Fe is more about trying to change the values of yourself and other people's to merge into collective values.

The ENTJ isn't really going to champion Fi either. I mean it's the 4th function. They're going to think Fi things are stupid and get in the way of getting things done (Te). The ENTP's 4th function is Si. My ENTP friend I mentioned is so unaware of other people's personal space. He'll get right up in your face when talking to you. ENTPs also hate, hate, hate routine with a passion. ENTJs also aren't a fan of routines, but they'll tolerate it if it works, if it's effective. My ENFP friend who also has dominant Ne drives a different way to work everyday just to avoid a routine. An ENTP might do that too. An ENTJ would think that's stupid, just go the shortest route.

Just from appearances, the ENTJ is going to be a really focused and driven person. Very goal-oriented. Te types are into goals. Ni is really focused. It likes to take many seemingly different ideas/concepts and merge them into one coherent system/concept/idea. The ENTJ is stereotypically the type of person who is career driven. The way you talk about wanting to achieve greatness is the way that an ENTJ talks. They've been known to neglect everything else in their lives in favor of their career and getting to the top. The ENTP isn't so focused and driven like that. The ENTP is always looking for a new way of doing things. They are the stereotypical entrepreneur, the risk-taker. They also have very short attention spans and get bored easily. ENTPs are really imaginative & creative and like to think outside the box. They think of one crazy idea after another after another. That's their dominant Ne.

I still think ENTJ fits best. That Te is so strong.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

I ask people if their moms/sisters/friends are hot all the time, but I think it's more of being genuinely interested and getting to possibly know them afterwards (lmao) since, I don't know, I want my lady to be maxim hot and I've no doubt I can get it since there's so many people out there.
I really like how you're figuring this and me out as it's more analytical than the other posts which say I'm ENTP/ESTP, plus they don't provide that much of a deep insight, on the same note, you say most people would type me as ENTJ, but they haven't, so what's up?
I want no doubt at all in this, I did type as ENTJ on your quiz and ISFP as my opposite on the MBTI common quiz, but I want absolutely no doubt before I decide to type myself again. I've watched some of Arendees vids and he says he mistyped for 4 whole years or something along those lines and that's a long time. I've gone from the first type to this in 2 months, though, since I've been reading on it and other systems every day since I've found out about them. Also, he says that Newt Gingrich is an ENTP in the ENTP vs ENTJ video while the MBTI website says he's an ENTJ.
What are some things you would say where my J or P would definitely show to lean on one side rather than another? I don't want to be an ENTx and I'm sure it doesn't work like that considering introverted/extroverted, dominant/inferior so on and so forth and I don't want any uncertainty. If I were to stop getting input, I would type as ENTJ as you say eb and you put it all together quite well may I add, thanks for that.

--
I took a socionics test and it types me as ENTj with ENTp being 82% likely as ENTj, INTp 80% as likely and lastly ESTj 72% as likely. Subtype is 2Te, so LIE-2Te which on the scale of 0-3 is moderate of preference, I suppose? I'm tired, I don't know, most likely.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have been learning that most of the people who try to type people really don't know the stuff all that well. To start, anyone who says things like "Js are organized. Ps are spontaneous." really doesn't know what they are talking about. The letters are just a shorthand abbreviation for specific functions in that type. For example, TJ types are very different from FJ types. There are 16 unique types that are all different with different quirks to them.

It also surprises me that people don't see what is plainly obvious to me. Probably a couple of reasons for that. One is that I've studied this stuff A LOT. I mean it's practically all I do sometimes. Sit around reading things about it, theorizing in my head, talking to be people about it, watching youtube videos on it, etc. I analyze people around me as they are talking and try to figure out this behavior or that behavior as being derived from a function or combination of functions. So probably 90%+ posters on this site don't put the effort into it that I have. That doesn't mean they are bad people or anything. I mean only a psycho would be like me  Also, part of it is that I am dominant Ni, auxiliary Te. I really, really enjoy complex systems and figuring it all out. Like I won't play games that are too simple. It's an Ni thing to enjoy complexity like that. Ni with Te is really good at evaluating all the evidence, then focusing in on a single, coherent theory/idea to explain it.

ENTJ is a lot like INTJ except they put Te before Ni. They share the same functions though. The ENTJ is going to be a lot more aggressive than the INTJ since that Te is dominant. Fi really is the opposite of Te, but for the ENTJ that Fi is inferior so it's doesn't counter-balance the Te very well at all. This dominant Te makes the ENTJ really aggressive. The INTJ has tertiary Fi which somewhat neutralizes their auxiliary Te, so they are less aggressive. Their issues come from their inferior Se, so the Ni can really take over the personality of the INTJ. This makes the INTJ really passive. An INTJ who relies too much on their Ni can be really out of touch with reality.

A lot of that stuff online where people say this celebrity is this type or whatever type is just junk. You can't really type someone unless you know them or they tell you enough information about themselves so that you know enough to type them. Typing someone from a movie or a photo is silliness. There is a lot of behavior that is common to people of all types. Like someone liking comedy movies doesn't mean anything for example. So, it's important to distinguish between things that are significant and things that are insignificant and could apply to anyone of any type. Not everything is related to "type." A lot of people make that mistake.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

I appreciate all your help eb, and yeah, I can say you do seem pretty well-versed on all of this. I can relate to reading hours on end on it, it's just soo damn interesting. I've read literally days worth of stuff.
Also, yes, I think the stereotypes of J being organized while P being orderly are silly when it's actually a bit more deeper than just that and being on time and stuff and I also think most people might mistype quite frequently and not care enough to try again., add to that, people frequently mistyping others and the one who's typed instantly takes it like a biscuit and doesn't care to do further research on his own type on his own. Hell, there was even an article debunking the whole of MBTI, but it doesn't factor in the fact that the people answering it probably changed answers or the fact that they might have been on the fence when answering or that they didn't really care enough to answer correctly due to lack of interest.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

I get the strong feeling that you're an ESFP. Like, *strong*.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Raawx said:


> I get the strong feeling that you're an ESFP. Like, *strong*.


You should become a comedian! :laughing:


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

C.C said:


> You should become a comedian! :laughing:


Oh, I wasn't trying to be funny. :blushed:


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Raawx said:


> Oh, I wasn't trying to be funny. :blushed:


I saw your thread 'let me type you' and you seemed quite good at it, but this one was way off, imo. Btw. I love ENFPs. Bubbly:blushed: though you, with that avatar seem more of the serious version :ninja:


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

C.C said:


> I saw your thread 'let me type you' and you seemed quite good at it, but this one was way off, imo. Btw. I love ENFPs. Bubbly:blushed: though you, with that avatar seem more of the serious version :ninja:


I am, haha. And I don't think I'm off, tbh. His writing is way too emotive to be an ENTJ.

Edit 1: It's just a long list of Se. "I do this. I like this. This happened to me once. etc. etc." I just don't feel much of the Te or Ni. Sure, his attitude might make him seem like an ENTJ, but thats only behavioral--not cognition. How one chooses to represent and explain oneself is typically emblematic of their cognition.

Edit 2: Just checked his social media, and I stand behind my typing. Also, what kind of ENTJ would be so willing to share personal information with strangers? It just seems an uncommon trait. That and even having a tumblr. His tumblr actually reminds me of my male ESFP friends. All the information is just...there. He is an ESFP.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

@*Raawx
*
I agree he doesn't seem ENTJ. If I have to make a bold guess, I'd say ENFJ. His strong Se could make sense as an ENFJ since Se is their third function. First things first, he started talking about his relationship with people and his good people skills. Fe. Even his nr. 1 value is 'charm' which fits the ENFJ profile. As an ENTJ, at least one of his highest values must be leadership, but his is last on the list.

OP: 
"I ask people if their moms/sisters/friends are hot all the time, but I think it's more of being *genuinely interested and getting to possibly know them afterwards* (lmao) since, I don't know, I want my lady to be maxim hot and I've no doubt I can get it since there's so many people out there." Typical Fe-dom, male ENFJ. Esp. the bolded part is hardcore Fe.

But how sure are you your friends are ESFPs?

Ps. I admit I didn't read his whole life story, but scanned quickly, so I may be wrong. :laughing:


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely not ENTJ.



Raawx said:


> Edit 1: It's just a long list of Se. "I do this. I like this. This happened to me once. etc. etc." I just don't feel much of the Te or Ni. Sure, his attitude might make him seem like an ENTJ, but thats only behavioral--not cognition. How one chooses to represent and explain oneself is typically emblematic of their cognition.
> 
> Edit 2: Just checked his social media, and I stand behind my typing. Also, what kind of ENTJ would be so willing to share personal information with strangers? It just seems an uncommon trait. That and even having a tumblr. His tumblr actually reminds me of my male ESFP friends. All the information is just...there. He is an ESFP.


Possible because the tertiary function tends to be a fix and can be easily mistaken for the dominant function. So either an ExFP or perhaps an ENFJ as C.C. wrote. I see a lot of Fe too.


----------

